# Decent price on Nook classic ($99)



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.buy.com/prod/nook-by-barnes-noble-wi-fi-ereader-certified-pre-owned/q/loc/111/217612846.html

Certified Pre-Owned, but last time I bought one that was certified pre-owned it was fine (looked new and worked well).


----------

